# Screen Printing Problems/Advice



## SuperbVision (Aug 27, 2012)

I used to get my clothing screen printed from other companies. But decided i would attempt to try at home screen printing. I bought the tulip Screen it and once i got it realized the reviews for the product were not the best. Because of trouble with burning the screens. I watched tutorials and saw some success so i thought i would give it a try. I burned two screens and they came out ok. Some exposure difficulty. 

I would like to know what is the best way if any to use this machine?
What would be the best screens to get for this machine? (110-220 mesh)
What is the best compatible ink to use for screen printing? (Both air Dry and heater)

Is there anywhere i can send graphics to to have them produce my screens?

Superb Vision Clothing


----------



## SuperbVision (Aug 27, 2012)

Please can someone help? at least some type of info.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Looking at the tulip I can tell you that is not a screen printing machine of any type. There is no way you could ever do more than one color.

What really pisses me off is that are companies out there selling this kind of stuff to unsuspecting people like yourself. Basically they are stealing from you in my opinion.

Get a set of jiffy clamps and buy some real screens. Then find a local supplier and they can either bur the screens for you or tell you someone who can.

Where are you located? Maybe we can find someone near you to help you out.


----------



## SuperbVision (Aug 27, 2012)

Preston said:


> Looking at the tulip I can tell you that is not a screen printing machine of any type. There is no way you could ever do more than one color.
> 
> What really pisses me off is that are companies out there selling this kind of stuff to unsuspecting people like yourself. Basically they are stealing from you in my opinion.
> 
> ...


well.. idk but yur right it is very much so misleading and i want to attempt one more time... with the tulip before i throw it out because what i spent on it i could have purchased 12 screen printed shirts to my liking. but i am from connecticut... 

lets say i wanted to just print one color desings do you think the tulip is capable of doing so...


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

SuperbVision said:


> well.. idk but yur right it is very much so misleading and i want to attempt one more time... with the tulip before i throw it out because what i spent on it i could have purchased 12 screen printed shirts to my liking. but i am from connecticut...
> 
> lets say i wanted to just print one color desings do you think the tulip is capable of doing so...


I know you did not know. You where sold on the idea of a cheap way to screen print your own shirts.

It looks like it uses a piece of mesh that was coated with capillary film. It is used for one image and cannot be reclaimed. There is no frame to hold the mesh tight and straight so this is why you see the lady wash the ink off after one print. It also means you will have to use water base inks.

The Tulip is basically a low output fluorescent exposure unit that exposes the image on a piece of mesh cloth. There is no vacuum so I assume it just sandwiches the glass on the light source to the mesh and paper image I saw. If so then maybe with another piece of glass and a piece of 2" foam you could use it to expose images on a real screen. If so then you could get or make a set of jiffy clamps and build you a simple one color wood press.

But back to just using what you have. Water based ink only, one print and then clean the screen, dry and do the next print, repeat for each shirt. You can use Speed Ball water based ink for it and it would probably be cheaper than the Tulip ink.

If you are using an inkjet printer to make your films (the paper print they show) you will be better off using a water-proof film that is clear. You will get much better screens and better edge definition. You can get the film from places like Fixons.

There is absolutely no way to hold the screen mesh they show flat and tight so that is the reason you will only be able to do one print before needed to wash all the ink of it. There also is no way to line it up and is why I say one color prints only. I guess you could do two color prints as long as the colors did not touch.

When you run out of Tulip screen mesh, convert it over to use a real screen. The Tulip is designed for doing a craft project and not for producing screen printed shirts in any quantity at all.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

OK, My take is that first off the video is misleading. For one the multicolor images in the background suggest that doing them would be _easy. _They can be done but it's more involved than implied. Falling for the common marketing ploy of "simple and easy" is what gets most people frustrated.What you bought can be used to produce decent prints. BUT I believe that having a thorough knowledge of the whole screen printing process including good technique is the key to successfully producing prints regardless of what system you use. Having that knowledge base allows more accurate assessment of what you can and can't do with particular equipment and set up. It brings to mind the Yudu. Misleading infomercials, expensive accessories and consumables, made to look soooo easy...then angry and frustrated customers.
I bought a Yudu from a customer who couldn't use it. I offered to show how to use it. They didn't want to take the time so declined. I've done decent 4 color process with it just to prove a point. It's about experience with the process.
I agree with Preston's clear film suggestion. It would allow more light/exposure around the image area. Other light sources could also be used to shorten exposure times. With care, Sunlight could be as short as 20-40 seconds. But again you have to know what you're doing.
With proper art set up, multicolor could be done. Easier for colors that don't touch but a little more involved for closer registration. I don't see why you should be limited to just waterbased inks. Plastisol could be used. Curing is done with heat. Oven or a heat gun (again with care!). Because the stencil is in contact with the shirt and there is foam underneath, print stroke care is needed to keep ink from spreading.
I'm not endorsing the purchase of this system.
Don't know what you spent but I surmise there are less expensive alternatives.
No it's not for high production, complex printing. There seems to be a number of concessions that would have to be made using this but seeing as you bought it, learn the process, apply what you learn then move up. Make your next purchase a comprehensive screen printing DVD. If nothing else it'll make you appreciate the whole process as you improve equipment wise.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

SuperbVision said:


> What would be the best screens to get for this machine? (110-220 mesh)
> What is the best compatible ink to use for screen printing? (Both air Dry and heater)
> 
> Is there anywhere i can send graphics to to have them produce my screens?
> ...


I'd suggest the lower mesh count and burning images with less detail to start.

I believe standard plastisol. You have to have facility to cure it but drying in the screen is less of an issue.

There are companies that provide burned screens. Check with some local printers to see if someone will do it for you. I've done it for a few select customers who I also print for.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Tygeron,

The reason I suggested water base inks only is because there is no way to keep the mesh tight so when you lay it on the next shirt your chances of smearing ink while laying the mesh down and flatting it out is very high. You will notice that the lady washes the screen off in water right after they printed the shirt.

The Tulip is basically a low end exposure unit, nothing else, so if he uses another exposure method then he may as well just chunk the Tulip in the trash. I do however believe he can expose a regular screen with the Tulip. Doing that will at least let him get some use out of his investment. A normal screen face down with a piece of 2" foam covered in black cloth inside it and then a separate piece of glass to lay on top the film to hold it flat against the shirt side of the screen. Then he could set the top part of the Tulip on it to expose the screen. Using a fast expose single pot emulsion he should get similar results. Then with some jiffy clamps and a piece of plywood he could build a simple single color press. The result would be far better than what he could get right now and he could use plastisol if he wanted.


----------



## SuperbVision (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the good advice. I read your advice and it says that infact it can be done. I am not to much experienced. not experienced at all. I understand the basic concepts but since there are many ways to go about it. its difficult. I understand when you say the screen isnt tightly fixed with a frame. and the way i was going to do 4 color designs if the tulip worked was to print color seperation on four differnt screens and match and ink. athough it would have been a lengthy process i would have loved to save the money. by just doin it myself. I tried to piece and understand all you were saying but it was a little difficult to process. i would love to just go to someone who can burn screens,perhaps any of you may be able to help and we can arrange a payment on paypal. but the next problem would be to actually ink it out since the tulip isnt a great product. I really spent alot of money on this machine and i believe there is still hope for some good use out of it. So i will buy some supplies and try one more time. But instructions is what i need. 

I would like to KNow what way would you guys do it. Detail and description from the type of ink..to the paper used to burn and for how long. I need the help? cuz returning this item is not an option. YOu guys named plenty of inks and papers but i want to know the best most effective and understanding way to accomplish this task?

Please help... Thanks


----------



## SuperbVision (Aug 27, 2012)

the screens the tulip come with are pink and are said to be pre-emulsion screens.. when i went to burn the image ..... for 16 minutes.. i dipped in water to get both sides soft then used a sponge to clean off the screen. the first time the screen began to become clear in the areas, but never fully clear i kept smoothing it and eventually the lettering came apart. The second time i tried the screen again never fully clear in the areas i needed to ink. but i continued to go through to see if those areas would still work.. so i placed the screen down over the frame. and spread ink through the screen but the screen wouldnt stay in place one and two, when i looked under the screen it look blotchy and like nothing came through it looked as if you put a little paint on a shirt and spread it all over it. only the tips of the fabric was had ink on it but it didnt form the design i wanted.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

I think in the how-to videos they say to expose for 15 minutes. 

The problem you are having can be caused by a few different things. 

First your printed design may not be dark enough and is allowing a small amount of light to get through and partially exposing the screen in the image area.

Or you could just be over exposing and causing the same affect as not having a dark enough image on the paper.

Also when we develop (wash out the image area) we do it all with water, no sponge. If the image area is exposed right you would have better luck running water over it in the kitchen sink until the emulsion in the image area resolved and washed out. Some of us wash out by wetting both sides and letting sit for a minute or two and then using a garden spray nozzle to blast out the image area. Other wet and then use a pressure wash to remove the emulsion from the image area.

A simple way to test and see if it is the darkness of your design paper print is to stick a piece of black electrical tape on the screen outside the image area. Then expose as usual. If the area where the electrical tape washes out clean and the design image area does not then that tells you that you need to darken your print on the paper. If everything washes out fine then just put a piece of masking tape over the area where the electrical tape was. Do this on the shirt side of the screen.

If not then it can be other problems like accidental pre or post exposure to the screen, I found it odd that in the how to video they used a yellow safe light to when placing the paper on the screen but did not after they exposed the screen and where getting ready to place it in the water.

And it could just be that the wet both sides once and then use a wet sponge to develop the screen is not an acceptable way to do it. If you are going to do it that way then as a final step take it to the sink and blast water through it to wash out any remaining emulsion or scum.


----------



## SuperbVision (Aug 27, 2012)

Preston said:


> I think in the how-to videos they say to expose for 15 minutes.
> 
> The problem you are having can be caused by a few different things.
> 
> ...


Ok comprende, so i will try that..any recommendations as to which type of paper i should use. screen paper..and ink... Only reason i used the sponge method is because i didnt think just running water over the screen would do the trick.. like when i ran water over it you began to see the artwork...


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

SuperbVision said:


> Please can someone help? at least some type of info.


PM me tell me where you are. Not likely that you're close but never know until you ask.
Come by and I'll show you how to use what you already have to get good prints. Waterbase, standard plastisol whatever. And how to set up a more effecient process for a whole lot less that what you spent already


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know why people are afraid to mention what state they're in. As of yet, we don't have a t-shirt mafia.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

selanac said:


> *As of yet, we don't have a t-shirt mafia*.


You just haven't been directly exposed to us...uh, I mean *them*, yet


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

selanac said:


> I don't know why people are afraid to mention what state they're in. As of yet, we don't have a t-shirt mafia.


And yet we do know of at least one screen printing stalker out there...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

If the Amish can have a mafia. Why can't we. A t-shirt stalker hmmmm


----------



## ThelemicPrints (Jan 5, 2013)

I live in Connecticut if you need a hand with anything. I own a small shop in Norwich, CT, down near the casinos. let me know if you need me to burn you screens!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SuperbVision said:


> Please can someone help? at least some type of info.



Hire someone to do your printing. Or, if you want to make a decent shirt plan on spending some serious time learning and money on real equipment. Can you get started for a grand? Probably, but the quality wont be as high as it would be if you subbed the work out to a printer.

Why would you want to print your own shirts?

Before you go down this road make sure you ask your send "Do I want to sell shirts or print shirts?" because they are completely different things.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Many of us Print and sell our own t-shirts.


----------

